# Hey Fellow smokers!



## wood chuck (Nov 8, 2012)

I just joined a few days a go. In hopes of learning something & have already ! Good site so far .  I live in the E.panhandle of WV .

I haven't figured how to fill in some things on my profile as of yet . I've done a lot of typing but then don't see it anymore when I hit save??   I want to get in on that 5 day smoking course I see on here but haven't deciphered that out ether.  Any help I'd be grateful for.


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 8, 2012)

to SMF and happy smoking.  Check out the links below to help you out. 

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/community-profile-tutorial


----------



## wood chuck (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you much! :~)


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome to SMF .


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome aboard Wood Chuck. Glad you found us. You're gonna love it here. Lots of great infomation and advice. Not to mention the folks are very friendly and always willing to share. Again,


----------



## sunman76 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad to have you around, any question just ask, the group is really good about helping.


----------



## wood chuck (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcome . I've done the E-course & learned a few things from it.Thank you Jeff of Thin Blue . I've also got his recipe for his Rub & Sauce. I don't have a lot knowledge of spices there fore don't have much on hand at the moment  . I live in a remote area here in WV (8 mi. to a store) so I don't just run down & pick up one or two items . I gen.  wait till I need a lot of stuff then make a run into Winchester,Va. (45min ride) to get my supplies . I'm heading that way Fri. . Sat. I mix my rub & sauce & fill my MES up with Chicken & I got some deer here so ...OH! I about forgot I just today received my AMNS .Fed-ex was here early this morn. That should make life ease . It come with a small zip lock bag of pellets (mystery pellets) no name of the wood . :~)


----------

